# Looking to buy a home?



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! My name is Chris. I'm new to the forum. I've already learned a ton about the fishing in this area just from reading a few posts on this site. (I'm from Ohio. dont hold that against me though.). I'm trying to get into selling real estate down here. I've currently have an Alabama real estate license and will be getting my Fla license soon. I live in the Gulf shores/ Ft. Morgan area.So if you're planning on going fishing and need someone to go with you,or you want to buy a home in Alabama, give me a yell! 251-504-0939. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast welcome!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you! I love this forum! I've been on it all day at work. and again at home. learning lots about fishing down here.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, great bunch on here. 

Jim


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you! Are you licensed in alabama also?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah now is the best time to buy (if you can get a loan). The lending world sucks! :banghead


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and welcome tothis part of thecountry. I think you will find the winter's a little more bearable down here.


----------

